# Wood Shows



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Ah, wood shows*

Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.

Anyway, back to the wood show. Now, I'm not sure if the trip was as rewarding as I thought it would be. Looking at all the carvings and amazing woodburning pieces of art was a little intimidating. It's not like on here where I can "ooh ahh" over the pictures of your amazing projects, hoping that one day I can make something that is half as wonderful. Because it was "real", in-my-face skill, I felt quite inadequate and naive in my quest to be a woodworker.

Now, I'm not saying this to get some "Oh Debbie.. of course you can do it… don't give up" statements. I am just pointing out that seeing stuff online is so much different than being near it (and touching it, if possible) in person.

From here my thoughts revert back to the creations the LumberJocks have shown and I can't imagine what they must look like in 3-D form. If they are jaw-dropping amazing online, they must make the old ticker skip a few beats when you are in their very presence.

To everyone posting their beautiful projects-my hat is off to you.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


Debbie, a word of caution in purchasing a lathe. There are many on the market. Hope you've done your homework before buying.

One piece of advice - don't buy one too small. There is a tendency for new turners to purchase small lathes first. These are usually only good for turning very small items like pens. Get one that has a one meter lathe bed. Variable speed is nice, but you cans save quite a bit of money purchasing one that requires you to change the belt over to three sets of pulleys to change speed.

Realize that to do some fancy turning you will requires special chucks to hold the wood. 
A general rule of thumb when it comes to buying any woodworking tool is to buy the very best that you can afford. Often entry level equipment is of such marginal quality the the new user becomes frustrated and discouraged, giving up before they get started.

The extent of lathe accessories can well exceed the cost of the lathe. (I don't understand the big box's strategy either.) Other than a good set of chisels, putt off purchasing these accessories until you've learned the basics of turning. And the best place to learn this is at your local turning club - there are many around.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


thanks for the tips, Don.
Rick has done lathe work in his past and we have been shopping around for a few months now, looking at the new features etc. 
We are definitely looking for Big - to keep the options open as to what we create. I think we are going to go with the variable speed.

i have no idea what all needs to be purchased to go along with the lathe but Rick has a good idea. We just needed to explore what is on the market today.

We did find a place that sells all of the materials needed for lathe work and the store is only an hour away, Yippee.

What was interesting, when we talked to the sales lady was that she said that lathe work in Canada seems to be take place in "pockets" across the country. After I thought about it I realized that at this wood show we saw several lathe demonstrations and an hour in the opposite direction the lathe demonstrations last year were all hand carving. Interesting.

Anyway, I really appreciate your support. I share all of these tidbits with Rick, to either update his knowledge or reaffirm what he already knows. We BOTH appreciate the advice.

Thank you so much.

PS. I did see a tiny little lathe for doing miniature work. It was so cute.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


I bought a Jet lathe a few years ago at the local Woodcraft store. The lathe was $799 at the time, a good price for a 42 in length solid bed with solid cast iron legs.

Like Don said, the cost of the accessories can go past the cost of the lathe itself. I have not bought too many items, just a tool set, a Novatool chuck, extra chuck jaws, and a few extra skews and gouges. While they have not yet topped the cost of the lathe, it will not take too many more purchases to do that.

I like the speed changer on this lathe. I just have a handle to turn to adjust the speed to one of 6 presets. So far, it has given me all I need to work with.

I think the small lathes would have a place, especially for someone wanting to do small items. While I can turn pens on this lathe, it seems like a bit of an overkill. A small one would be a nice size if you were just turning pens and small bowls.

Good luck on your purchase. Lathe turning is fun.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


Since I have never used a lathe I have no idea what I will end up making on it-I want to make some bowls (and boxes of course… just a box, any box). 
Rick's really excited and looking forward to trying his hand at it again.

Still researching.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting on the economical advantage to buying a lathe. Is there a big market for turned pens, vases, and bowls?


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


Debbie, here's one of the best lathes made, a Stubby Omega
Canadian distributor. [email protected]

Another good Aussie Lathe: Vicmark VL175. (I own an earlier model of this.) email [email protected] for nearest Canadian distributor.

In my opinion, the Oneway is the best North American made lathe, ie, made in Canada. http://www.oneway.on.ca/


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


why, the "oneway" is in Stratford - an hour away!! and a distributor is at town about 30 min. away-- I've just never been there. 
Thank you so much for this info, Don… we'll be taking a little trip, for sure.

(getting excited)


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


Debbie you may want to see my write up on the Ridgid lathe. The cost was more affordable than most for the quality of the machine and it has a lifetime warranty. Oneway is a very expensive lathe and probably well worth the money if you're to make a living with it.

An economical advantage, Obi? I guess it's the same one that you get with a tablesaw, bandsaw or any other machine in your shop. Besides allowing one to turn their own chair, table, bed legs; spindles for rails or for decrative additions to other projects, one can turn bowls, plates, letter openers, oven rack pullers, knobs, pepper mills, pens, candle holders, gobblets, etc. One only needs to use one's imagination as in other woodworking. There are Christmas ornaments, humming bird feeders, and jewelry that have been turned on the lathe, also.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


thanks Os.. 
the other company up here is "General".
Since we aren't "going into business" we will probably just go with the cheaper one but then as Rick put it, "I've worked hard all my life and now that I'm retired I want a few perks".. maybe his lathe will be one of them..


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


If you haven't read this, check it out. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/140 _This is just a rub to remind people of the good old days._LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Ah, wood shows*
> 
> Yes, today Rick and i headed to a woodshow in the region. We went to check out lathes. Lathes… hmm that's an interesting topic. Let's go there for a moment. We first looked at lathes in our local big box store and asked about lathe tools. They don't carry them. "Why not?" we asked. Well, it seems that once someone buys their lathe tools they don't usually by many more so they don't sell a lot. Ok. That makes sense-almost. They probably don't sell many people a second or third lathe but they carry *them*!! I'm sure there are reasons behind the logistics of it all but in my mind if I was going to sell a lathe I would carry as many sets of lathe tools as I had lathes.
> 
> ...


again, it's not the tool that makes art but the artist holding the tool ..


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Canadian Home Workshop Show*

Friday, February 29, 2008

This weekend is the Canadian Home Workshop Show in Toronto and Rick and I will be attending to check out the tools, watch some of the presentations, meet two Lumberjocks (yah, I'm excited!!) and to take a poster announcing our Winter Awards Winners for 2008, which will be on display at the Steel City Tool Works area.









Great job with the poster, Martin!! Well done

At the show, Ryan Shervill (who is pictured on the home page for the show, stacking wood) will be at a demonstration area and Gord Graff is also presenting.

I look forward to meeting Ryan and Gord, chatting with Jim from Steel City Tool Works and hearing the "ooh ahhs" from people checking out the Awards poster!

Congratulations once again to Gary, our "Top Overall Woodworker".


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show*
> 
> Friday, February 29, 2008
> 
> ...


Have a great trip. and thanks for taking a poster to Steel City. Can you send me the poster and I;ll take it to the Chantilly and give to Steel City there.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show*
> 
> Friday, February 29, 2008
> 
> ...


excellent idea!!!! 
Thanks Karson


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show*
> 
> Friday, February 29, 2008
> 
> ...


If the weather is not too bad, and the other half is willing, I might just take a tour around that show as well. If I do I will be looking for you.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show*
> 
> Friday, February 29, 2008
> 
> ...


that would be wonderful.
The snow is supposed to be done tonight so I'm hoping the roads are all cleaned up for tomorrow morning.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show*
> 
> Friday, February 29, 2008
> 
> ...


Have a great time at the show!

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show*
> 
> Friday, February 29, 2008
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show*
> 
> Friday, February 29, 2008
> 
> ...


this weekend we went to the Kitchener show. How wonderful it was to see our little poster sitting at the Steel City display again. It seems we are getting a lot of attention - with other dealers saying "hey, who are these LumberJocks, anyway?" hah!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*

Saturday, March 1, 2008

Today, Rick and I went to the Canadian Home Workshop Show in Toronto.

When we first arrived we were allowed to go in early because I had the Awards Winners poster to be put on display at the Steel City Tool Works booth.










Next, we made our way to the Master's Workshop where I found Ryan Servill preparing for his day. 









Ryan, over the duration of the show was building a duplicate to this cabinet. 

























The quote from the Show Magazine says, " Watch a master craftsman at work! Canadian Home Workshop magazine
showcases the knowledge and passion of top Canadian woodworkers. Come watch custom-furniture desiger and builder Ryan Shervill at work. Drop by the master's Workshop and watch as Shervill transforms rough stock into a stunning project over the course of the three-day show."

After chatting briefly, Rick and I went on our way to check out the rest of the show. 
Our first stop was at Logosol where they were slicing up a log with one of their portable milling machines. This was really fascinating and we watched him square up the log and then take his first plank. Later on in the morning we talked to one of the representatives about their company and about LumberJocks.com. The gentleman was quite excited to hear that Martin is in Slovakia and, with his noticeable accent, asked which city Martin was from… a small world!

Most of the displays were the same as seen at other shows. We did see one new display: Proxxon Now this was interesting to me since I could see the usefulness for small boxes etc. There products include a small table saw, router table, plunge router, drill press, bandsaw, scroll saw, lathe… and more. All of the products were small.. small as in "let's make some doll furniture small". I did try out the little router table and it made a great little edging on the piece of wood I had. Unlike my Dremel in a router table base, this seemed to have enough power to do some serious work. I hinted that it was my birthday next week (ok, it wasn't really a hint - I just said that this would be a perfect gift") but it didn't happen. I'm am left to dream about my little workspace.. Maybe someday I'll add one of these pieces to my tool bench.

Next we stopped by Rob Cosman's display and watched him sweep his block of wood creating ribbons of wood that flew out of his plane like pieces of silk. He overheard me say something about trying that and next thing you know I'm up there with this GIANT plane in my hands. And, unlike Mr. Cosman, I didn't make it look like running a hot knife through butter!









But… I did make a ribbon of wood, with a little help from the expert. 









He gave me my creation to take home but it didn't survive the trip very well. Ha.









We spoke briefly about what he's up to. Did you know that he has 10 children?? And his wife home schools them? She's my hero!! As for woodworking, this is Mr. Cosman's last show with Lie Nielson and he will be focusing on his DVD's etc. I hope to have a more formal interview with him to learn more about his new focus.

Somewhere in our travels, as i was heading to the washroom, I heard a voice say, "Now that's a nice t-shirt". I turned around and there was Gord Graff. (Thank goodness I knew he was going to be there or I would have been stuck in the position of him knowing who I was and me not knowing which LumberJock he was! Ha.) 
Anyway, we had a wonderful conversation that was cut short because I wasn't the only one who was on the way to the washroom  Oh, did this fall into "too much information"????








(Unfortunately, the camera didn't get the lighting right on this photo.)

Although in many ways was similar to all the other wood shows, what made this show special was the number of demonstrations and hands-on opportunities. This, in my opinion, set it apart from other shows we've attended.

Another jaunt around a couple of displays and then we headed home. A great day - I got to meet two famous LumberJocks!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour Debbie, it looks like you had a great time.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


Very nice description of the show and some pretty nice pictures.

Did you buy anything?

PS. You look different without your famous hat.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


that was the first thing Ryan said.. "Where's your hat?" 


We did have a good time-mostly because I got to meet Gord & Ryan. 
Did we buy anything. ah yup. ... Kreg system. Now Rick and start building my cabinet in the dining room 
Haha.. ok, No rush… he still has a big birdhouse that he wants to build


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


Oh and I forgot that we saw the new Access tools on display (by General). A gentleman was working, seated, at the lathe It looked to be very convenient, with everything within reach.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


That was fun to read. Thank you MsDP, you gave me and the DW a good chuckle.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


I would be shocked if you didn't buy anything. How is is possible to go to a woodworking show with all those tempting tools and displays and not buy anything. I just hope you didn't max out your card(s). I certainly would have been tempted had I been there.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


actually, we rarely purchase at a wood show.. but those Praxxon tools.. I could have purchased every one of them.
We were talking about them at supper and I think they could all fit on our dining room table. I could put them on a big lazy susan and just give it a spin from one tool to another.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


That little plunge router - that's the one I want!! Nice visit, even if you forwent the traditional lumberjock garb.
It was cool that you were able to rub elbows with Ryan and Gord. I hope you didn't remind Rob of your association with the Good Doctor of Dovetails from Alberta <vbg>. Tha gaol agam ort, Bob#2.

Thanks, Debbie!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. Debbie. It's great to meet other LJ's at different places.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


Douglas, I didn't think of it until we were on our way home. I wish I had remembered it earlier-I would have liked to have heard his version of the incident!!

the hat and coat is just too hot and cumbersome to carry around all day.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


LOL…what was I DOING in that first pic? I look like I'm having a seziure!! Its almost 9PM on Sunday night, and I'm just home from the show. After being down in T.O. since Thursday AM, it's certainly nice to be home.

I was thrilled when you showed up Debbie, and a good time was had by all. I wish I had oif had a few more minutes to chat, but my area was a zoo for all three days. I did get the second (well….third actually…story for another time) cabinet done by the end of the show….barely  Gord was there in full force delivering his top-notch seminars, and there were more than a few other well known personalities cruising the isles as well.

I got to meet lots (like 30,000!) of our readers, aquaint and re-aquaint with some people from here and the other boards, and finally put some faces to the names. Probably most importantly I got reminded how great a group of people WW'ers are. The magazine staff bent right over backwards to make sure everything was done, and the people who came to the show were, without exception, fantastic! Oh yeah….More than a few new people know about the LJ's site now!

Even I got to buy a new tool! That Bosch 12" SCMS that I'm using in the picture is in the back of my truck right now  They made me a deal that was just too good to pass up (I figure they thought that after three days of my beating on it no one would want to buy it anyway)

And by the way Debbie: That "mystery guy" I introduced you to was Douglas Thomson, Editor (and big boss) of Canadian Home Workshop Magazine, and probably one of the nicest guys around.

Ryan


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


I thought you said Editor.. and then second guessed myself…
He is great. It was a wonderful chat we had.

I really enjoyed the show! Looking forward to next year already 
Congrats on the new purchase!! 
(oh and the first picture: Rick took two and this was the best one  ) haha


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


Great tour Debbie. I can't wait until the next woodworking show, next January, in Indianapolis.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


We have one more this spring - Kitchener Ontario. Maybe I'll get to meet even MORE LumberJocks!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


oh.. was I supposed to be excited about the tools??? 
yah.. maybe I'll get to see even MORE new tools!


----------



## Gord (Sep 27, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie,

Oh, that's just great…....................the camera works well for eveyone one but me, yeah right. LOL.

If I had to choose any person in the world to walk to the washroom with, it would be you. I really enjoyed our conversation, it was a shame that both of us had to cut it short.

Next time we meet, I'll be sure and run to the washroom first…........................

All the best
Gord


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


hahaa well, next time we chat it will be at your shop, right?? 

you looked good for the camera… but I'm looking a little ghostly. or ghastly.. lol


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


Deb, you're going to do a tour of Gord's shop? In real life?!? Cool!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


yah a real one!! 
now you have me sweating.. will I do as good a job as you do??? !!!! The pressure!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? The poise and grace that IS MsDebbieP shall prevail. 
Let me know if you need any photo adjustments…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show (2)*
> 
> Saturday, March 1, 2008
> 
> ...


lol yah.. could you take about 5 lbs off here and another 5 lbs off there.. and make sure my double chin isn't doubling and .. lol


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*

October 3, 2008

NOTE: Martin wanted a series. So the sections are for him. He is the boss, remember.

*PART I: Arrival*
This morning, Rick and I attended the Woodstock Wood Show. With approximately 100 exhibitors there was lots to take in and many opportunities for a good deal.

Arriving early, we made it near the front of "parking lot line" that was forming on the street, waiting to get in when it opened. 
















*PART II: LJ Meetings*
Inside, we made a quick stop at the Steel City Tool Works tent to say hello to Jim and the gang. Jim wasn't there yet. Seems "the boss" was late arriving. We did get a look at a cool laser gadget that you attach to the bandsaw. "X" marks the spot, regardless of whether you raise or lower the table. 









After a brief conversation here, we moved on to the food court where we were to meet CanadianWoodchuck. Now, the plan was to meet by the Lion's food booth at 11:00 AM. Whose idea was this? Ah, Bruce's!!!! Actually, the last message was that they'd be there between 10:30 and 11:00 so at 10:30 Rick and I headed to the designated area. And we waited. While we waited, Rick went to check out the display of sheds-hmm giant birdhouses?? 









...And we waited. And waited. Finally 11:00 arrived and we waited some more. Luckily it wasn't raining but that wind sure was chilly!!! Rick left me a few times to head inside to warm up. 
... And we waited. And we waited. Finally at about 11:20 I hear "wow, those white hats sure do stand out". Turns out Bruce thought that "I" had said the Shriner's food booth. Whose plan was this?? Right - Bruce's!!  What better way to meet someone then with a chuckle over a miscommunication. We had a great chat about LumberJocks, woodworking and the deals found at a woodshow. It seems the crew from Bruce's neck of the woods came in two trucks - just in case! 









Next stop was at the Canadian Woodworking Magazine booth and a chat with Paul Fulcher, Editor and Publisher of this great magazine. If you missed my interview with Paul and his wife (and co-editor/publisher) here's the link. 









*PART III: The Toys*
I stopped at Grex tools because they had a cute little pin gun that I thought would be great for making birdhouses and fairy doors. I think I'll hold out for a battery operated one, which they said is in the works. 









Next we stopped to speak with the guy that we have ordered bandsaw blades from in the past. We had also purchased our Little Ripper (see my project pix) from him. He talked to us about a … something or other… that isn't metal so when the blade rides along beside it, it doesn't dull the blade but it does clean the blade while it is moving. 
















I couldn't resist stopping at this booth, even though I haven't ever used a lathe. A "Penturner's Paradise" just couldn't be passed by. 









*PART IV: The Displays*
The woodworking displays were filled with magnificent pieces. Although I wanted to take photos to share I didn't know if it was appropriate or not. However, I did take one photo. The quality isn't that great (people kept moving in front of me) but I think you can see why I took the photo









*PART V: A GREAT REMINDER*
In-between two of the three buildings was the OPP's "rollover car". (OPP = Ontario Provincial Police). A brief demonstration of the rollover WITH seatbelts …









and WITHOUT seatbelts…









*PART VI: The Sweet Tooth*
Anyone who knows Rick knows that he has a really big sweet tooth. And so, of course, we had to stop for a bit of fudge. Have you ever had the pleasure of having a bite of "Pumpkin Fudge"? Oh my!! Yummy. Now that's only part of the story. Just a few minutes later, as I stepped to the side to check out some magazines on sale, I turned around to find Rick licking his lips. Then, guiltily, he chuckled and said "Just a little nibble". Can you believe it? Sneaking a bite of fudge while I'm not looking. Unbelievable!! haha

*PART VII: The Hats*
These beautiful pieces of apparel come in really handy. First, they are great for helping LumberJocks meet at a Woodworking Show and second, they are super if you get lost in a crowd!

At one point in our journey through the buildings, Rick and I got separated. Through the crowd I saw a glimpse of white and I strained to watch and wait for Rick to turn around and face me. After a brief moment, he turned and I held my hat in the air. (Remember that I am just 5' tall and am pretty hard to find in a crowd, underneath everyone's elbows. But, with the hat, it was instant recognition and Rick and I were soon reconnected and on our way to the next display. 









And that, my friends, is that. We are back home, hats in hand and fudge in bellies.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


Well Deb, thanks for sharing this story, as if I was there myself.

I need to find myself a "boss" like that who will send me off to a woodstock wood show….lol


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


thanks 
haha re: boss.. sometimes you just get lucky!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


So did you only buy Fudge?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


of course. 
it's half gone already. Rick's gone hunting or I'm sure it would be ALL gone by now!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


Woodstock? I live in Woodstock.I didn't know about any show here in town!
Ontario? Canada?
Ooops.
Lee


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


MsDebbie,

Thanks for thinking of me !

Lew


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


Yes, Lee.. this was a Canuck show 

Lew: couldn't help but think of you when I saw this!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun and tasty time was had by all!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


MsDebbie
It was great meeting you and Rick, granted a little late <grin> however we did make the connection and that was a pleasure. The show was great, expensive but great. I'm glad we brought the two vehicles, its amazing for a group of guys who didn't plan on buying anything managed to fill the back of both SUV's. There were some great deals at the show - just to good to pass up. Same time and place next year Debbie?
Bruce


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


it's a date.
where are we meeting?? hahahaha

It was indeed a pleasure to meet you and get to chat. LumberJocks surely are great people!

so what purchased do you make?

we only bought the fudge, some screwdriver bits, sandpaper and a package of glue sticks.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


how this to get a cap lumberjocks and there is D different color thank you


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock, Ontario October 2008*
> 
> October 3, 2008
> 
> ...


here's the "link for the hats "


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*St. George Ontario*

Dec. 6/08

Last night Rick and I went to St. George, to Morley Miller Machinery. For their Christmas Open House they had a some company reps present to answer any questions about their products.

In attendance were representatives from Steel City, King Canada, and BlackJack.

We checked out a number of gadgets at the BlackJack display, including some sanding drums that attach to a drill press. You just cut your sandpaper to size, slip it around the drum, slide it into the drill press and voila. Pretty convenient.

At the King Canada display we checked out this handy little air compressor.

Then, at the Steel City display we spoke with Terry Ross, who I had first met at another wood show and he talked to me about a number of new products that are coming out in January, here in Canada (and are already available in the US). It sounds like they have made quite a few changes to their product line, based on the feedback of customers. The one change mentioned was the size of one of their table saws, reducing the size, which sounds like it is more appropriate for home shops with limited room.

All in all, it was an interesting evening. Yes, indeed, very interesting.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *St. George Ontario*
> 
> Dec. 6/08
> 
> ...


Now tell me Debbie what did you spend all your hard earned bucks on?.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *St. George Ontario*
> 
> Dec. 6/08
> 
> ...


Debbie was the show well attended. Some are complaining the the US shows are short on vendors and customers.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *St. George Ontario*
> 
> Dec. 6/08
> 
> ...


Grumpy.. you'll just have to wait and see 

Karson, this was "just" a store having some company reps attend the open house. When Rick and I were there it was relatively quiet but we went in the afternoon so most people were still working.

When I last spoke with Paul Fulcher, Canadian Woodworking Magazine, he said that the woodshows aren't what they used to be. Times are a-changing. Not sure what is coming to take their place.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*

Feb 28, 2009

Rick and I headed to the Canadian Home Workshop Show in Toronto this morning.

First we headed to say hi to Ryan and check out the tool chest and draw prize that he spoke about in his blog. What a wonderful guy. Always nice to see you, Ryan!

(I thought it would be fun to have my picture taken, showing what I will look like when I win the prize).










And here is the chest filled with tools. 









Next, we wandered around all the exhibits. One display that I had not seen before at any show was that of Moxie Trades, a site for women tradespeople.

(All you tradeswomen out there, check out the directory listing at the bottom of their site). 









What I really like about the Canadian Home Workshop Show, besides the opportunity to meet Ryan, of course, is the workshops that they offer.

Here, men and women get to try their hand at using some tools and then take a project home. 









And here is the "Kids' Workshop". It is so fun to watch the young faces as they create their own project. 









Of course there are also the craftsman demonstrating their crafts. I particularly enjoyed watching this gentleman from the Marquetry Society of Canada. After taking his photo we talked a little bit about his scrollsaw. I'm not sure if you can see it well but it is hand operated and he pulls the blade up and down through the wood. He says that this gives him greater control, especially when he is using a blade so fine that I regretted not having my glasses with me! Because the blade is being directed by his hand he can feel it catch and can stop it instantly. Quite fascinating. 









We, of course, also stopped by to chat with the guys from Steel City. We had a chuckle about the *Winter Awards 2008 * and the possibility that their grand prize might end up having to go to England. I think Jim, the GM for company, had a panic attack when I showed him this 2×4 entry! 


All in all it was a worthwhile trip and I look forward to going back next year.

~Debbie


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


Ms Debbie
I was there on Friday and enjoyed the show as well. I was suprised to see the number of vendors was down considerably - sign of the times I guess. I'm not as organized as Debbie & Rick, I didn't take a camera. If anyone listens to Matt's Basement Workshop podcast his regular guest Hendrick Varda was there doing a presentation on finishing that was quite interesting.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great time there MsDebbie. I can't wait for the one in Charlotte next month.


----------



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


MsDebbie…..isn't there another one in London or Kitchener next month?? Do you know the dates? I'd like to go to that one…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


Kitchener. March 13-15. 
We like going there as well but not sure if we'll make this one. I'm heading to BC on the Sunday - going to see my son


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


Hey, You look good as a "Winner"! Looks like fun. I'll be attending the March 27-29 Woodworking Show in Chantilly, VA. Hope to see some neat stuff.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Debbie;

Looks like a fun time.

Is that women's tradespeople for women only. I would like to join. LOL

Lee


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


I,ll see you there at the Kitchener show Debbie . 
That pink stuff is a little hard on the eyes . lol


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


not sure when we are going to get to the Kitchener show. 
Sunday we head out west
Saturday I have a Gathering in the morning and a family event in the evening. 
I think we'll be going on Friday.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


Looks like a great show Debbie. Too bad it's a long way for me.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


well, start planning for 2010


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


I can't believe I never heard anything about this one.


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


I went to this one last Friday and had a great time.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Canadian Home Workshop Show, Toronto 2009*
> 
> Feb 28, 2009
> 
> ...


that's excellent. Any great finds?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Woodstock 2009*

October 2/09

Rick and I attended the "Woodstock Wood show" (Ontario Canada) this morning.

It was a beautiful rainy day-perfect weather for trekking around in the mud and getting chilled through and through. But-it's a wood show. You can't go wrong.



The crowds weren't huge but then it is a Friday morning and it is raining. 


I spoke to some of the familiar faces: Jim McEntee from Steel City and Paul Fulcher, from Canadian Woodworking to name just a couple. 


I spent some time speaking with the representative for Grex tools, as I was interested in their small pin nailer. Recognizing the LumberJocks logo on my shirt, he shared with me that our own Ryan Shervill had won a Grex nailer at one of our Woodworking Awards events and that Ryan finds it to be a handy tool in his workshop. 


I also spent a bit of time speaking to the CarveWright rep. (Canadian site) For those of us who aren't as skilled at carving as Dick Cain (and others) this little baby is definitely worth looking at! For about $2000 the possibilities of enhancing projects seems endless!

Just look at this beautiful image, created from a JPG file…


and this 3-d model, also from a computer file…


and one last project created with this machine that basically works like a printer


Another stop was at William Wood-write's booth. I didn't buy anything, this time.. but their store is just an hour from here so I might just have to stop by one day. I did, however, pick up a package of 12 pen blanks at another booth for $15.


Now any good woodworking show has displays of projects. This beautiful creation just had to be shared!


One of the last stops for me, while Rick was stocking up on Fudge, was at this Bee booth. This was more for GardenTenders as they had a small hive "insert" filled with lots of beautiful bees. They had jars and jars of honey for sale. 


*Purchases*

Titebond III Glue
L'il Critter Spary Gun
Fudge


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


Debbie,

I'm happy to say I'm the owner of a CarveWright. I love it.

I hasten to add, this machine has a severely steep learning curve, but once your learn it, Bob's your uncle!

It also requires some regular maintenance. Its not a simple machine like a cordless drill or even a table saw. So it wants your attention!

I'm especially happy with the scanning probe, as it allows me to make copies of things like ancient, hand carved drawer pulls and such.

Best regards,

d


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


thanks for those tidbits Don. 
I never thought about the copying of antique pieces … I have a few old picture frames that could use little fixes-yes .. the possibilities!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


Ms. DeB, why no mention of the Michigan Lumberjock Picnic in the Sep. Emag. We would have loved a mention in there about our picnic. You failed me hon. big time I'm hurt. Gonna have to get me a new in with Martin. Sorry You hurt my feelings, Mike


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


Great stuff…I enjoyed your post.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interesting tour Debbie. And Don, if you're still there. Do you carve out pieces and use them as patterns for brass castings and such?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


Hey Mike…it's in the *Oct*. eMag. I don't think anything was set at the time of the September issue.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


Mike,

I do not, but I imagine such a thing could be done. One neat trick the design software allows me to do is to reverse the pattern. To make that undertandable, let's think about a bowl shaped depression. It can be inverted so its a dome standing up instead of a bowl going down.
There are so many things that may be done with it, and I'm just getting started up the first of the learning curve.
Not that I haven't done anything with it, but I want to see how many are the possibilities!

d.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day Deb. The weather did'nt dampen the spirits.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


Nice review of the show, thanks


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


Looks like fun! Hey, Ribbon Fries! Is it too late to get any?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock 2009*
> 
> October 2/09
> 
> ...


Hi Ms. Debbie,

Glad to hear you had a good time there.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*

The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.

Anyone attending?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


Are you going Debbie?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


Id like to but i have to get ready for the Kitchener show . Are you going to that one?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


we'll definitely be going to the Kitchener show and the plan is to go to Hamilton as well.. probably Friday afternoon.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


I was talking to my son and he is going to be with me and we are going to promote his roofing company at the same time


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


Looks interesting Debbie. I hope you enjoy it. If I were going I'd like to learn something about the HVLP spraying. Have fun!!


----------



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


I might have gone…but other commitments…..going to the London one on the 12th Feb (weather dependent, of course!)


----------



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


I'm in the market for a new bandsaw!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


I wish


----------



## biff_kpv (Oct 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


I will be going!
Not sure which day though.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


maybe we'll cross paths!


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


I will probably be going to the one in Mississauga in March.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario (Canada)*
> 
> The Hamilton Wood Show is on this coming weekend.
> 
> Anyone attending?


I will be going, but it will be Saturday morning.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Hamilton, Ontario 2010*

Jan 29/10

This weekend is the Hamilton Wood Show. Rick and I had originally planned to attend yesterday but he wanted to get the branches picked up from the Grand Ol' Lady, our maple tree, that "we" cut down this week so we decided to go this morning instead.

So this morning, we packed up and headed out in time to get to the show close to when it opened. However-as we were driving down the highway the one tire was feeling a wee bit funny. I'd have to take it into the shop on Monday to have it checked. Then, we decided to take a detour for a "Tim Horton's" run. As we started onto the off-ramp, "uh oh", that tire was no longer feeling a wee bit funny. Something was definitely wrong.

We pulled into a carpool parking lot and Rick got out and had me drive towards him so he could check it out. He saw a wobble. I stopped, he looked underneath and saw nothing but knew that it was pretty serious. Then, just as he was about to get up he saw "it" - a huge bubble on one spot of the tire. Fortunately I had stopped at the right place so it was clearly visible, once you noticed it that is. We were definitely not traveling far on that tire.

As it happened, where we had pulled off the highway was not too far from my dealership so we limped our way there and crossed our fingers that a mechanic was on duty when we got there. 
The service manager said to us, "Do you have an appointment?" 
I said, "No" 
He said, "uh oh".
I said, "But we do have an emergency." 
He looked at me and looked at the truck.
I said, "It's ready to blow. ... the tire that is." 
He went and looked. 
He said, "uh oh".
He called the mechanic and said, "I need you stay put."

Two hours later after they tracked down a tire that had the same tread, we were all fixed up and had counted our blessings a number of times that we hadn't had an accident. (While we were waiting we saw an amazing documentary about a British Airway flight where the plane's 4 engines (yes all of them) quit while on the flight. What a story! We hopped that the truck wouldn't be fixed until after the show was over.)

So..the tired was fixed and onwards we went to the wood show!

There wasn't too much new at the show. Paul, the editor of the Canadian Woodworking magazine said that he was having a very good day. Last year he had said that the wood shows were slowly dwindling away in size and attendance. So this show is hopefully a sign that it might pick up again.

I spoke with Terry, from Steel City, and he said that there are some people retiring and some switching of positions within the company. He will be in charge of warranties and such, (I think). Hopefully we'll still be seeing him at the shows.

I also spent time checking out the exhibits - extraordinary work, as usual. I took a couple of pictures. It's interesting that the photos I took are of items that have been carved from natural pieces of wood .. you'll see what I mean when you see the pictures.





































A tour of the exhibits (it was fun watching them slice up a log with a chainsaw milling system) we stopped at the bandsaw blade booth and ordered a couple of new blades for our machine. (It's a unique length so he has to make them up and send them to us.) 
-----------------------------------------
(note: that's the end of the woodworking blog)

Next, it was off to our favourite part of the Hamilton Show-the war plane museum!!

Here is a Lancaster. It has been here every time we've gone to the show. I am always amazed at the size of it. (You can see a plane sitting under its wing in the one photo). Rick's Dad flew a Lancaster when he was in the war. He went down three times. After the war, he and his buddies used to take a plane out for a spin and "dive bomb" the house to say hello. That didn't last long. Something about the police  


















And here is a shot of an engine-see the penny? Cool. I thought maybe the penny was the year the plane was built but it's a 2008 penny. Maybe it was the year the engine was rebuilt.










and then.. back home we went. And oh what a smooth ride it was-no bumpetty bump tire!!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


WOW! Nice coverage of the Wood Show. I really like some of those carvings.

I'm so glad to hear you guys are safe and didn't have an accident! Stay warm and safe up there. We've having a bit of snow (6" of the original 1-2" they predicted).

I was contemplating on going to the Sugarloaf Craft show in Chantilly, but decided to stay warm and safe at home.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


Wow, I like that cow in a fence!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


I'm glad we are safe, too!! Phew. 
Staying home: it's supposed to go down to -20C tonight.. brrr.

The cow: one piece of wood… very cool how it was carved out-kind of "yin yang-ie"


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


Hi Ms Debbie, I attended the show yesterday (my first to the Hamilton show) it's kind of like a mini Woodstock. It was busy enough and that's a good sign. I felt Woodstock was smaller then usual and missing a few of the normal vendors this year as well - cut backs I guess. Nice photo coverage from Hamilton.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


Well glad you are all safe and the the wood show business is starting to pick up.

Wood shows are like the computer shows of a couple of years ago.

If you had vendors you had customers and if you had customers, you had vendors.

But when one or the other stayed away they both stayed away.

It usually means the vendors need to show up so the customers think it's worth their while to show up.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour Debbie. Looked like two good shows.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


I hope Woodstock gets bigger again. It's a good one to attend


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


I went to the one in atlanta GA today It started at 10:00 and at9:30 there was 200 people waiting in the rain, and was it packed you couldn't even get to see some of the vendors.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


wow… that's a busy one!!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


Great pics, exactly where is this air museum and woodworking show?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


http://www.warplane.com/pages/aboutus_location.html 
there's the location.

I guess they hold lots of events there. It's a great venue because you get the additional experience to the wood show.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


KEEP WARM THERE DEB. I AM SENDING SOME OF OUR AUSSIE HEAT UP NORTH. WE HAVE PLENTY TO SPARE. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


that's very kind of you!!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


Being new here, and just getting back into woodworking. What is Woodstock,t it was a long time ago, and it wasn't to do with woodworking. LOL) I'm going to my first show this month in Overland Park KS. 19th to 21


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


Eagle: This wasn't Woodstock the party . This is another woodshow in Woodstock Ontario, it's usually a fairly big show.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


Some great stuff there


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


Thank you Debbie. My dad flew a B-24 and went down behind lines in Yugoslavia. He was rescued by a band of partisans, the head guy was named Tito! As in Marshall. True story.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Hamilton, Ontario 2010*
> 
> Jan 29/10
> 
> ...


that's why we like going to the museum-the stories!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*

The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.

Since there are so many LumberJocks in Ontario, I thought we should arrange a "meet and greet" at the show.

*Proposal:
We meet at a designated location to take a group picture and chat for a bit before continuing on our way at the wood show.

Date: Saturday March 13
Time: 12:00 Noon
Meeting Spot: The Extreme Birdhouses*

I think John said that he will have a display at the wood show. We could meet at his location and check out the Extreme Birdhouses.

What do you think?
Rick and I will be there.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great idea MsDebbie !! 
I will most definitely be there . I guess i better get building


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


excellent.. that will be two of us then, so far!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


A group photo with two people?


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I will be making the KW show, but the London show on Feb 14th is my goal.


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


Sounds great high noon at the Birdhouse on the 13th got it !
Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


check


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


I should know in a week or two exactly where i will be set up . I will post it as soon as i find out .
I am working on some new posters too


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


that's excellent. Things sure are moving ahead quickly for you!! Congrats.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


I will try to make it - sounds like fun


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


A meet and greet sounds like agreat idea. I am not sure if I will be going to this one or not but I am pretty sure I will make it to the Mississauga one.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


I hope to see lots of local LJ,s there !!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


I can't make it on the Saturday. Sorry everyone.
I'll be there on Friday instead.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


I,ll be right near the entrance of A hall , I see you next friday !


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


I'll be there Friday and Saturday delivering seminars, hope to meet up with you guys at some point.

R


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario - 2010*
> 
> The Kitchener Wood Show is March 12-14/10.
> 
> ...


See you both there!! 
I'll be wearing my LJ shirt so I'll be easy to find haha


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Kitchener, Ontario 2010*

March 12/10

This afternoon Rick and I went to the Kitchener Wood Show to check out all the goodies as well as meet some fellow LumberJocks.

We arrived early but we had some LJ pencils for John (Extreme Birdhouses) to hand out and so we got in a wee bit early, giving us some time to chat with John before the crowds arrived. How exciting it is to see John's business become so successful. It was also, I might add, the highlight of the entire show. 

















At the show, we saw lots of wonderful creations - the pyrography shown below looks 3D),


















There were also many woodworkers, besides John, showing their trade:

























and this young man who not only created wood objects such as this rose that he is working on but also had amazing hand-drawn portraits. Amazing stuff









There was this scrollsaw, which was being used but we missed the demonstration









and Steel City-where Terry reminded me that I hadn't posted a review on the lathe that I had purchased a year ago









I thought I'd better share these pieces of wood provided by exotic-woods.ca


















We also had a fantastic conversation with LJ Ryan Shervill, who was one of the presenters, talking about common woodworking questions









And I also had the honour of meeting LJ Mr. Woody









My purchases:

cookies
fudge
humus mix
bottle stoppers
(bench cookies, that is; and bottle stopper kits for next Xmas presents)


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario 2010*
> 
> March 12/10
> 
> ...


Nice review of the show Deb. They are a good time. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario 2010*
> 
> March 12/10
> 
> ...


Debbie: You get to go to a lot of wood shows. Sounds about one every week.

Glad you had a great time and got some great goodies.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario 2010*
> 
> March 12/10
> 
> ...


that's about it for the season.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario 2010*
> 
> March 12/10
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun show. I really LOVE that figured Bubinga. If only I had a mansion so I could make more furniture for it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario 2010*
> 
> March 12/10
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie, Great show. It was good to hear that John was doing well with his fantastic bird houses. I still can't get over the wood burning work and I would give my left arm for some of that wood shown. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener, Ontario 2010*
> 
> March 12/10
> 
> ...


Hi. Ms. Debbie;

Glad to hear you had a good time, and especially tickled that John is doing well with his bird palaces.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Woodstock Ontario, 2010*

October 1, 2010

This morning, Rick and I headed to the wood show in Woodstock, Ontario.

Earlier this week, Prez contacted me to plan a meeting at the show. Rick and I hadn't been inside the door for a minute and I was greeted with a hello. We had a wonderful chat (then and later on in the day as well) 








(See that extraordinary piece of wood behind us? Oh how I'd love to have that hanging in my house.)

AND what a surprise I got when Prez handed me a gift! As an avid reader this bookmark will come in really handy. 








Once again I was reminded why I am so proud to be a LumberJock. Such good people.

After checking out the displays in the 4 buildings, including the showcase of extraordinary work. (see pictures below), it was time to do some purchasing.

I thought of Jordan Straker when I saw this owl-the detail is so perfect. You have to look 2,3,4 times to make sure it is carved wood.










And this piece is brilliant although my photo doesn't do it justice. The bird is breaking the surface of the water and going for one of the little fishes. Love it.










Earlier this year, at the Kitchen Wood Show 
 I had the pleasure of meeting Carl Jessome







.

Today, I stopped again to speak with him and to tell him about our shoe carving challenge. What a wonderful young man and amazing artist. Next time - I think I'll have a bigger conversation with him. I sense a greatness from him and for him.

And finally there was the wood buying. I have a chunk of basswood for the shoe carving challenge and three pieces of wood for bottle stoppers that will be Christmas presents this year. I also bought the stoppers while at the show.










Overall - an excellent show.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


*Hi Ms Debbie P,
Looks like a wide variety of interests for all. Would love to go to a show like this some time. We have one in Moncton that deals more with machinery. Good show though.
Jack*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


I hope you can attend such a show one day as well. It's pretty inspiring to look around and see all the woodworkers, each one bringing his/her own combination of skills and creativity to the show, looking for inspiration, for tools, or just for a connection with other woodworkers.

And then, of course, you can also meet up with fellow LumberJocks and that's pretty cool as well.


----------



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


Deb…just got home after a long day at woodworking show and stopover at Lee Valley in London. Was great seeing you at the show. It was great to see a "live" lumberjock! You beat me to the pictures aspect of it, but my pictures didn't come out all that well…I'll send you a personal one but it would not do it justice on this site. Thank you very much for the LJ pencil…I will definitely be using it in my man-cave. (as my wife like to call it)! I will be looking into this shoe thing….but not tonight!! Again, so very nice to have met you and your husband. p.s. my friend sends his thanks for "finding me"!! hehehe


----------



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


just an FYI….that wood is African Mahogony and the loop is moose hide from northern ontario.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


Debbie; Nice blog of your trip.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, some nice projects there.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


too bad about the pictures… at least we have the memory!  
That was so funny about your lost friend .. all you had to do was stick with me and he found us.. too funny.

I wondered about the leather. I use deer hide quite a bit for things and I was going to ask you and then got sidetracked. 
The bookmark is already in a book!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


Great trip Debbie! I can tell you are enjoying yourself in that first picture… the grin is truly ear to ear!!
Ellen


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie,

Sounds like it was a lot of fun.

Great carvings!

Lee


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


I was planning on going, but a friend of mine just passed away. I still might go Sunday, after everything has settled down.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour Debbie, it looks like you had a great time.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that JimDaddyO  Sympathies to all the family and friends.

thanks everyone for commenting


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics Debbie. I guess this is the only way I'll ever visit a woodworking show. Nothing like that in my part of the world…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Woodstock Ontario, 2010*
> 
> October 1, 2010
> 
> ...


 that's too bad Div.

I'll take more pix at the next wood show.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*

A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.

The drive was lovely and, having given ourselves lots of "get lost time" we arrived at the Home Depot at about 9:30 AM.

At the wood show, I met Kevin, did a quick handshake and then headed off to the restrooms. (That was the last I saw of Kevin. He received an emergency call and had to leave. I hope all is well.)










Because things were still getting set up, we took a look around the store. Rick commented that we do have a Home Depot just a 1/2 hour from home. (Funny guy).

During our aisle walking we found that several tool reps were located throughout the store. This is a pretty cool way to have a wood show, I think. Nice Job, Kevin.

During our walk we found a … ta da…. LumberJock Banner!!










One of the displays was for Dremel, which of course reminded me of our current "Shoe Carving Challenge". I spoke to the representative, who said that he was more of a "generalist" with the tool because there is just SO much more you can do with it than just carve.

I check out the little handle thingy that you can attach to the dremel, fitting it nicely into the grip of your hand. I wondered what the weight of the dremel would feel like but it worked well. Felt very balanced, at least for the 20 seconds that I was holding it. He also said, if you are interested, that if you buy one of the attachments and it doesn't fit your current Dremel you can call the company and they will send you an adapter. NOW he tells me!










There was also a gentleman doing some lathe work - spinning out bottle stoppers and tops left and right. Besides the speed of his work I was fascinated by this little jar of finish that he had. The jar is attached to a little square of wood so that it won't tip over and the brush goes through the lid for quick access and return to the jar. No muss. No fuss.










Oh.. and at the displays, along with projects for the contests, were lots of handtools, including this lovely scrollsaw.










And then… the "woo hoo" of the show. (in my opinion, anyway)









"Claude Maurice" (who I saw polishing the case and made the correct assumption that he was the artist) created this extraordinary bike and rider. I forget how many hours it took him. It really didn't seem that many, knowing how much work is involved in this piece - or I should say "2 pieces". The rider is separate.

Now if the bike and rider doesn't make you go "wow", perhaps the stories behind it will. As we talked, my eyes kept getting wider and wider:

in the bottom of the case are a couple of drawers which hold news articles about the artwork as well as some of the templates used to create the components of the bike. Each of these little tidbits were amazing on their own
also in the drawer is a photo album containing photos of other pieces of his work, including a rocking horse that was "spotted" - with each of the spots being a dowel… wow
and… the biggie….... (I wish I had taken a photo of the piece from another angle) .... anyway.. drum roll….the biker is the FIRST carving he has ever done. Say what??? !!!! He has a beaded necklace that is removable, a ring on his finger, fingernails, glasses, and hair blowing in the wind. Yah… a "first". SWEEEET

At this point, having found out that Kevin had to leave, Rick was getting antsy (it's still hunting season and he had already given up his morning hunt for me) and so we headed back home. (Another lovely drive and a lunch in a small (beautiful) town on the way.)

It was a great morning. I am glad I made the trek.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


Sounded like fun Debbie. Thanks for sharing it with us. Is that motorcycle a wooden indian?


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


If I had known I would have gone…I am 2 and a half hours away In Central New York. sounds like a great trip…I love going to the Falls anytime I get a chance.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


THAT REALLY IS A BEAUTY DEB, AND QUITE A DRIVE FOR ALMOST NOTHING. YOU DO GOOD WORK, SO DOES RICK TO TAKE THE OPENING DAY OFF FOR YOU. MY WIFE WOULDN'T EVEN ASK. LOL. MIKE


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


It looks incredible, Deb! Thank you so much for taking the time to take picture and share them with us! I really enjoyed seeing it a lot!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


I wondered what type of bike it was.. but then forgot when I got to look at it up close …

here is a closer look at the gas tank









Randy-remember to check out the "upcoming events" in the newsletters (and to people hosting an event - make sure you let me know so I can post the info in the newsletters)
That would have been nice to meet you.

JockMike: ask????  I just said, "we have a wood show to go to" ...  
And it's not opening day - so I was lucky there.

I thought of our "scrollsaw-ers" when I took a picture of the antique pedal=power machine.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


I forgot to say that the bike was intended as a "rocking horse-bike" and was even on a rocker originally. But then the artist realized that the pieces were too delicate for children and it went onto the platform instead. A good decision.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


I think it is a Honda Valkyrie. A six cylinder Honda. My ex-boyfriend used to have one.  I loved the pic of the old scroll saw too!  Thanks for thinking of us!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


the scrollsaw pix was for you, actually


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


Great trip, Debbie! Thanks so much for posting this… I feel like I am there with you!
Glad to see the LJ banner!
Ellen


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


Debbie: A great post on your tour. If you had gone to your local HD you would not have had anything to say about the carving, dremel etc. So tell Rick to buzz off.

LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


haha 
he came home sick … so didn't get out hunting last night after all 

it was a LOVELY morning, though.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


Great post Debbie. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## biff_kpv (Oct 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming Debbie and Rick!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


not a problem. We enjoyed ourselves. 
And bravo to you for organizing this show. A great asset to the community.

Next year, we'll sit and chat!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


Nice, Ms. Debbie.

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


It's a Harley Davidson Fatboy ladies n gentlemen….. and a very nice one by the way


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


thanks Roger for the identification 
a really nice one, for sure


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb for sharing your day with us.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


Very informative Debbie. Thanks for the pics. I wish our local HD's would get a clue and do things like this.
Glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


thanks everyone

Howie-you should speak with Kevin and find out how he organized it.. maybe you could do the same in your area.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Niagara Woodworking Show 2010*
> 
> A month or so ago, Kevin posted a blog about his woodshow Niagara Falls (Canada). Rick and I decided to make the 2-1/2 hour drive, to hand-deliver some LJ pencils, meet Kevin in person, and have a lovely drive as a bonus.
> 
> ...


Good one Deb


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Kitchener Ontario, 2011 - LumberJocks' meet?*

2/19/11

*Kitchener, Ontario, March 11-13, 2011*

Who is planning on attending the woodshow in Kitchener this year?

Rick & I prefer going on the Friday afternoon, but if there is a possibility of a group of LumberJocks meeting up then we are flexible.

Ryan Shervill is going to be there, I see, facilitating some seminars.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener Ontario, 2011 - LumberJocks' meet?*
> 
> 2/19/11
> 
> ...


I was hoping to be there on Saturday the 12th.

Gator


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener Ontario, 2011 - LumberJocks' meet?*
> 
> 2/19/11
> 
> ...


I'll be there again this year. We'll be going Saturday morning.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener Ontario, 2011 - LumberJocks' meet?*
> 
> 2/19/11
> 
> ...


Friday: 1/2
Saturday: 2 - 1/2
Sunday: 0


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener Ontario, 2011 - LumberJocks' meet?*
> 
> 2/19/11
> 
> ...


Have not decided if I am going yet. I missed the London one. If I go, I'll be the guy with the Nikon around my neck.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener Ontario, 2011 - LumberJocks' meet?*
> 
> 2/19/11
> 
> ...


I'll have a Konica-Minolta


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Kitchener Ontario, 2011 - LumberJocks' meet?*
> 
> 2/19/11
> 
> ...


due to family commitments, I will be attending on the Friday afternoon. (hopefully as close to the opening as possible -noon). 
Sorry I'll miss out on connecting with my fellow LumberJocks on the Saturday.


----------

